# Lost a wonderful friend tonight...



## atlashunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Tonight I said goodbye to a dear friend and hunting partner of 13 years. Josh's Brazos Valley Dutch (Dutch)was born in the Brazos Valley of Texas on October 28, 1999. Found him in the newspaper and picked him up at 7 weeks. He was the last pick of the litter. Carried him home with his head poking out the top of my hunting jacket. Didn't have any high dollar genetics in him but he was mine. Took what I learned from reading books and got him started early with obedience and playing hide and seek with a pigeon wing. Despite my inexperience and with the help of some pro trainers he passed first his AKC junior hunter and then senior hunter. Too many memories to recall now.

Through the years he was always a loyal and loving friend as only a lab can be. His spirit never waned even to the end but after diabetes which had left him blind and a tumor that had cost him an ear his body dwindled to an empty shell of what it had been in his youth. He drew his last breath and drifted away in my arms as I always promised he would. He had a good life but I still wish I could have given him more time. I know this is the bargain we strike, a number of years of joy and laughter that our best friends bring must in the end be purchased with heartbreak and sorrow. But knowing it doesn't make it any easier.

So long old friend. You'll be missed and never forgotten for the rest of my life.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jan 15, 2013)

sorry for your loss.  it's never easy to lose the most loyal family members


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 15, 2013)

WOW!!  Brother, there are no words.  I have a 10 yr old I pray every night for just one more day with.  He is pretty much deaf now and arthritis is eating him up but in his mind he's still a pup...till his body says no.  While I understand this is the deal we make, it still never seems quite long enough.  I am so sorry for your loss.  Just know that he is waiting for you in a duck blind in heaven.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 15, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Atlas.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 15, 2013)

Loosing a companion is a tough experience.  You can be proud that you stood up to your end of the bargain.  From your post I can tell that Dutch had a good life.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 15, 2013)

"I know this is the bargain we strike, a number of years of joy and laughter that our best friends bring must in the end be purchased with heartbreak and sorrow. But knowing it doesn't make it any easier."

Very well said sir, very well said.  Now take my advice and honor his memory  by getting another.  It will be saying to him that he did his job well, and he knows you would have kept him , but he couldn't stay.  You will find him sitting side by side with the new dog in your heart.  They do not replace the other but yet serve to remind you of the predecessors life as you experience it anew with the new pup.  I hope this makes sense to you.  It is my intention to help with your grief.  I too think you held up your end of the bargain.  It is obvious that Dutch was loved.  God bless you.


----------



## conejero (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear!


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  Our 4-legged family members are often more loyal and easier to love than some 2-legged ones.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Man's best friend. 

They give their all until the end.

No better friend.

Beautiful companion.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words. Last night was tough.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2013)

My deepest regrets on your loss.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 16, 2013)

He was beautiful dog........Lost one of my labs this summer....
Can't walk by his grave without thinking of something silly
or goofy that old clown did......

I love the pic of Dutch with the hat and duck call.....
That is exactly how Labs are....... Goofy and Priceless.....

Sorry he is gone...........


----------



## applejuice (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry for your loss atlas, thats gotta be tough.

Thanks for sharing those pics, looks like a best bud to me !


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 16, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.  My elderly Dad has a beloved Lab who is also getting on in years.  I am afraid that when his dog goes, he won't be far behind.


----------



## ryano (Jan 16, 2013)

what a beautiful dog!   so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HillbillyJim (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

The most loyal devotion of friendship a man can ever ask for. I've endured it twice and have one more to go, then I'm done. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog!


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody.

@7Mag They do have their antics don't they? When Dutch was young he would sometimes get into things when I wasn't home or tear something up. Normally he would always be at the door to meet me. If I came home and he wasn't there then I knew right off he had been up to no good. I'd walk through the house and it would be dead silent. I could call him and he wouldn't come. Walk into my bedroom and I'd hear a soft thump thump thump from under the bed. "Dutch, where are you?" Faster thump thump thump thump! haha He could hide from me but he just couldn't control that tail. Gave him away every time.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The most loyal devotion of friendship a man can ever ask for. I've endured it twice and have one more to go, then I'm done. Very sorry for your loss.



I've lost dogs before and it is always hard but never before one like this. I don't think I want to go through it again. Maybe someday but not for a while.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 16, 2013)

atlashunter said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> @7Mag They do have their antics don't they? When Dutch was young he would sometimes get into things when I wasn't home or tear something up. Normally he would always be at the door to meet me. If I came home and he wasn't there then I knew right off he had been up to no good. I'd walk through the house and it would be dead silent. I could call him and he wouldn't come. Walk into my bedroom and I'd hear a soft thump thump thump from under the bed. "Dutch, where are you?" Faster thump thump thump thump! haha He could hide from me but he just couldn't control that tail. Gave him away every time.




They can be clowns can't they.....


I got 2 (yep 2) Male Labs pups at one time !!!!!!

They ate/tore up everything.....And I mean everything....
Hammer/screw driver handles, ends of 2x4 lumber, wiring on trailer (2 times)..Trailer lights, valve stems
on lawn mower, old car tag (?).....ATV seat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everything......
And I still loved them....and still do.......
Great dogs.......


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 15, 2014)

Been one year to the day and I still miss him like crazy. Wish they lived longer than they do.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 16, 2014)

Remembering old friends!


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 16, 2014)

I lost my Jack on 6/6/2012 at 2:47pm I will never forget it it broke my heart. Chloe would have been 19 if she had made it another few months. She was the best dog I've ever known and I've had a couple of really good ones.

We all know this is how it will end but we still do it becuse we know what having a great friend is like. If you've never had a great dog you are missing out on one of the greatest joys in life IMO. There is no substitute for having a great dog. I have since gotten a Lab (Oolie) whos just over 1yo now and catch myself calling her Chloe often.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 16, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> I lost my Jack on 6/6/2012 at 2:47pm I will never forget it it broke my heart. Chloe would have been 19 if she had made it another few months. She was the best dog I've ever known and I've had a couple of really good ones.
> 
> We all know this is how it will end but we still do it becuse we know what having a great friend is like. If you've never had a great dog you are missing out on one of the greatest joys in life IMO. There is no substitute for having a great dog. I have since gotten a Lab (Oolie) whos just over 1yo now and catch myself calling her Chloe often.



I agree! I'm not in a position to have one now and not sure if I would get one even if I could. Maybe someday.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 17, 2014)

It is very tough. My regrets for your loss....


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats so sad. I feel your pain. Have a lab shepherd mix and he's my absolute best friend. When my wifes at work on weekend nights I choose to stay home with him instead of going out with the buddys. He's the most loyal and protective being Ive ever encountered. And a darn good bear/deer scout. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear it.  I know how tough it is.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 17, 2014)

so sorry for your loss nothing like a good loyal dog!


----------



## aka rotten (Jan 18, 2014)

Thought I,d lost our 16 year old dashound other night,thought she,d had stroke.Got outta truck and started stumbling on feet and walking in circles,head tilted.Turned out to be vertigo vet in Thomaston says after I got her there surley to have her put down.Doing a lot better now but I know were on borrowed time.When my wife brought that lil pup home ,I didn't want a house dog,but that lil dog wormed into my heart and over years been better then lot of folks I,ve meet.Not ashamed to say I,ll cry like baby when that day comes.Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SkintRider (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry for your loss atlashunter. We had a rat terrior for 14 years before we had to put him down. Rectal cancer started it and in less than 2 years diabetes and blindness with partial loss of bladder control. Tough 60 year old man with tears and a lump in his throat while the vet gave the shot. Might be krazy, but we had him cremated and ashes in a urn with the registration paper form that we never sent off sitting under the urn on the mantle.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 6, 2014)

There are good memories, though.  Going through a drawer a couple of years ago I found the collar tag that belonged to a Pointer named Mike that my Dad owned.  We buried him over 50 years ago.

The memories that came flooding back when I found that tag were amazing.  He was about a year older than me.  As I grew up he grew old.  I shot my first bird over him and his was the first death that I really had to deal with personally.

The memories you built with him are permanent.


----------



## Horns (Feb 6, 2014)

I am still grieving my Jack Russell. She has been gone a little over 2 months. I visit her resting site at least once a day.


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry for the loss


----------



## jcountry (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, bro.

It is real tough.   I still remember losing every dog.   Just remember he will be waiting for you on the other side.   

-I have always believed that.   I know it is true.


----------

